# Cost of .22 ammo??



## amrich17 (Jan 19, 2015)

I am just wondering if the new norm for .22lr is 8-10 cents per round because that's all I'm seeing on the shelves? But I guess the good thing is at least it's on the shelves.

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Depends---- Sometimes you can get it from suppliers cheaper, but not much


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Nah, I see it several times a week for under 7cents, including at Cabelas (golden bullets, $34-35 per 525 pack of the plated hollow points). Gander Mt has some deals from time to time on the Winchester 222/333/555 plated hollow point packs with free shipping that gets down around 6cents a round.

I dont even pay attention to full lead bullet prices anymore, I hate cleaning so often with them, but those go even cheaper. I sold several bricks of CCI Blazers to co-workers for $25 per 500ct brick, glad to be rid of them.

PS: the last Lead smelter in America was closed by the EPA, all lead now has to be imported hence alot of prices rising dramatically... and will never go down.

-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Gosh.... Not long ago a 500 round brick could be had for $20


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Gosh.... Not long ago a 500 round brick could be had for $20


Gosh...Not long ago a 500 round brick could be had for $5...a, well, maybe that was a while ago:smile:


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Saw a ton over at Dick's yesterday. Federal 325 per box solid lead...25$ box. Limit of 6...I passed because I just didn't "need" any right now. Also had some CCI bricks but they were priced a little on the high side too.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Cabelas has Winchester copper plated Hollow points for 6cts a round.


-DallanC


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Being able to reload 9mm for under 9 cents a round. I no longer have a need for 22. 
And I can make as much as I want. 
Plus if you have ever shot a 9mm AR you forget about 22


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

BPturkeys said:


> Gosh...Not long ago a 500 round brick could be had for $5...a, well, maybe that was a while ago:smile:


When I started storing some up I was getting them for $9-$10 per brick of 500-550...don't remember when that was though. They say you're memory is one of the first things to go but I can't remember what the other things are.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Hoopermat said:


> Being able to reload 9mm for under 9 cents a round. I no longer have a need for 22.
> And I can make as much as I want.
> Plus if you have ever shot a 9mm AR you forget about 22


Yea, but then you have to chase brass all over the place so that you can reload them.

I don't even like chasing brass out of my .40 S&W and usually only find 1/3 of the shells that I shoot if I am not shooting at a nice clean range.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Critter said:


> Yea, but then you have to chase brass all over the place so that you can reload them.
> 
> I don't even like chasing brass out of my .40 S&W and usually only find 1/3 of the shells that I shoot if I am not shooting at a nice clean range.


Try rangebrass.us


----------



## AJ13 (Apr 28, 2015)

I buy them for 7cents
Check out this website.
http://ammoseek.com/
Shows you what companys are selling ammo for.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Usually see Remington 500 box for $40, but Sportsmans has em for $34. Much better than it was that's for sure.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

There's something about throwin your kids a brick of 500 9MM shells and telling them to be careful and not wake ya 'till they're all gone that just doesn't seem quite the same.

Every generation of young shooters learned on a .22, I would hate to see the time when the average guy had to scrimp to take the kids out plinkin.

Prices going back down a little is a good thing.


----------



## amrich17 (Jan 19, 2015)

Next question is will this election in November cause another panic? To be clear I'm not trying to start a political debate but just wondering if it would be wise to stock up on ammo like .22lr

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

amrich17 said:


> Next question is will this election in November cause another panic? To be clear I'm not trying to start a political debate but just wondering if it would be wise to stock up on ammo like .22lr
> 
> Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


 Have you priced AR15s in the past two weeks? The run has started... most online places are all sold out. Should have been stocking up over the past year. Only a couple weeks ago did I finally find some powder I've been waiting ages on. With the exception of ML primers, I'm GTG for years now.

The big run on 22lr started (IMO of course), with the proposed legislation of a "per bullet" tax.

-DallanC


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

http://www.cabelas.com/product/shoo...edium=AFF&utm_source=35987&rid=12&WT.tsrc=AFF


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

gdog said:


> http://www.cabelas.com/product/shoo...edium=AFF&utm_source=35987&rid=12&WT.tsrc=AFF


 Misleading, says per 1000 rounds, but when ordering it says per 800 rounds?


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Q&A for the product...customer asks same...and Cabelas response is it comes in 800 & 1000 round boxes.

Stated price for 800 rounds comes out to $.067 per round....$.60'ish per round is as cheap as I've seen...

Have it shipped to store for pickup and you save shipping...


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Thanks . That is a good buy.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Here is a steal of a deal on KSL if you're looking for some
http://www.ksl.com/?nid=218&ad=41009458&cat=655&lpid=1&search=&ad_cid=6


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

LostLouisianian said:


> Here is a steal of a deal on KSL if you're looking for some
> http://www.ksl.com/?nid=218&ad=41009458&cat=655&lpid=1&search=&ad_cid=6


Thanks Lost!! Better hurray and call8)


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Dunkem said:


> Thanks Lost!! Better hurray and call8)


I'm working on getting a 2nd mortgage right now before I call him.


----------

